# sinus infection during pregnancy



## CarenSwan (Sep 29, 2005)

My sister is about 12 weeks pregnant and has been really sick for a number of days now with what sounds like a sinus infection. She's on her way to the MD, and it sounds like she'll get a much-appreciated prescription, but I wanted to know if anyone on here had suggestions for natural ways of managing a sinus infection while pregnant. Off the top of my head I don't know what is safe/what isn't safe, and I don't really have the time right now to research it myself (my toddler is currently throwing a royal fit as I write this







) so I thought I'd post here and see if anyone has any thoughts. TIA!

*I've cross-posted this in health and healing.*


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm 28 weeks and I've got one right now. I succumbed to the antibiotics (z-pack a.k.a. azithromycin) last night







, but before I did, here are the things I tried:

a neti pot (rinse made of warm water and pure sea salt, use up to 4x per day)
hanging my head over a steamy pot of water
melting vicks vapor rub in foil pan over steamy pot of water and inhaling those fumes
emergen-c, 1-2 packets a day in addition to prenatal vitamins
rest
sleeping propped on pillows (more doable for her at 12 wks since she can still lie on her back)
hot showers
spicy food
breathe right strips on the nose
hot tea
LOTS of water
cut down on sugar

She can also try eating raw garlic - it's good pressed over a mixture of beans and salsa, or, she can just cut it into small pieces and swallow like pills. I probably wouldn't have been able to do this at 12 weeks, though, and still really didn't want to at 28.

I hope she feels better soon, and







to you for trying to help her out.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

First check if there is any type of mold problem in the house, or wherever she spends most of her time! This will cause it to linger far too long.

Also, I would start probiotics right away. Cut down sugar. Lots of hot tea, raw honey, sleep.

Raw garlic is great, but lots of pregnant women don't tolerate the smell well! I should now, my dh eats a ton when he is sick and I can smell him coming.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I've had several sinus infections (including one my first trimester). I went on abx (got Z pak like a PP).

I've tried natural remedies like the neti pot but they have never worked for me. When I wasn't pregnant I waited too long on a sinus infection by doing natural remedies like the neti pot but it kept getting worse and had to go on an insane amount of abx to get rid of it. I had a ton of side effects from the imbalance in my gut.

IMO, I would consider just going on abx and nipping it in the butt over waiting too long and have to go on stronger/longer abx.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally have had great success with my neti pot. I do it 4-5 times a day during infection and even include a few essential oils in the water. Tea tree, lemon, lavender and eucalyptus EO's have worked well for me. I don't put more than 8 drops of any oil and sometimes use all 4 and sometimes use only 2 or 3. And if you are the type who is prone to sinus infections like me, even when I am well, I still do neti at least 2 times a day as a preventative during the cold and flu season. Now I rarely get sore throats, ear infections and sinus issues.

If you do decide to go the abx route, be sure to also start or increase your level of probiotics like yogurt, kefir, acidophilus etc. Otherwise the abx could wipe out all the healthy bacteria in your system putting you at greater risk for yeast, bacterial vaginosis, or GBS.

GL!


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peace_laughing* 
I personally have had great success with my neti pot. I do it 4-5 times a day during infection and even include a few essential oils in the water. Tea tree, lemon, lavender and eucalyptus EO's have worked well for me. I don't put more than 8 drops of any oil and sometimes use all 4 and sometimes use only 2 or 3. And if you are the type who is prone to sinus infections like me, even when I am well, I still do neti at least 2 times a day as a preventative during the cold and flu season. Now I rarely get sore throats, ear infections and sinus issues.









: neti pots are amazingly effective and completely safe when used correctly. be sure to get good instruction, or else you can spread the infection.


----------



## chitowntokcmama (Jan 22, 2008)

I do most things that the other posters have mentioned (esp. neti pot) if I can catch it early enough. But it seems like if I let it go too long, a z-pak is the only way to knock it out. (My doc likes Biaxin for sinus infections, but gives me z-pak when pregnant because it is safer.)

A couple of other natural remedies to try if you're catching things early:
Hot compresses on your face--I microwave wet washcloths to get them plenty hot. Do this as many times a day as possible. It increases blood flow and therefore white blood cells to the sinuses.

Xylitol nasal spray--brand name Xlear--I get this at Whole Foods/Wild Oats. I've had good luck avoiding infections since I started using this. You can do a spray or two a day as a preventative. Xylitol is just a natural sugar that has antibacterial properties. (They make natural toothpastes from it too.) It's mixed in a saline solution.


----------



## CarenSwan (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, mamas! I'll pass along the info to her. Also, this point is SO important, so I'll emphasize that with her:

Quote:

If you do decide to go the abx route, be sure to also start or increase your level of probiotics like yogurt, kefir, acidophilus etc. Otherwise the abx could wipe out all the healthy bacteria in your system putting you at greater risk for yeast, bacterial vaginosis, or GBS.


----------

